# Calva



## Kati Carvalho

Está correto dizer: 'Él tenía una calva brillante'???


----------



## olivinha

Sim, é correto.


----------



## gato radioso

Com certeza.
Não compreendo que tenhas dúvida com isso, acaso -faço esta pergunta porque realmente não sei- em português não seria possível dizer:
_Ele tinha uma calva brilhante_ ou_ A calva dele era resplandecente_?
Há muitas vezes que podes traduzir literalmente P>E.


----------



## patriota

_Calva_ como substantivo (_tinha uma calva_): uso erudito e incomum.
_Calvo _como adjetivo (_era calvo_; _tinha uma cabeça calva e brilhante_): formal na fala e na escrita.

A palavra que usamos coloquialmente, nos dois casos, é *careca *(_era careca; a careca dele até brilhava!_).


----------



## Kati Carvalho

gato radioso said:


> Com certeza.
> Não compreendo que tenhas dúvida com isso, acaso -faço esta pergunta porque realmente não sei- em português não seria possível dizer:
> _Ele tinha uma calva brilhante_ ou_ A calva dele era resplandecente_?
> Há muitas vezes que podes traduzir literalmente P>E.


En portugués no usamos la palabra 'Calva' en nuestro dia a día. Por eso la duda.



patriota said:


> _Calva_ como substantivo (_tinha uma calva_): uso erudito e incomum.
> _Calvo _como adjetivo (_era calvo_; _tinha uma cabeça calva e brilhante_): formal na fala e na escrita.
> 
> A palavra que usamos coloquialmente, nos dois casos, é *careca *(_era careca; a careca dele até brilhava!_).


Muchas gracias!



olivinha said:


> Sim, é correto.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## gato radioso

Kati Carvalho said:


> En portugués no usamos la palabra 'Calva' en nuestro dia a día. Por eso la duda.


Que yo recuerde, siempre había oído_ careca _como adjetivo referido a una persona, veo que también es sustantivo, pero la aplicación de ambas palabras calva/careca parece ser la misma aunque una sea mucho menos usada.


----------



## Guigo

_Calvo_, é uma forma mais elegante e respeitosa de identificar uma pessoa. Ninguém dirá, normalmente: "conheço seu pai, aquele senhor careca" (calvo).

Por outro lado, se a pessoa raspa a cabeça, por modismo ou infestação de piolhos, não cabe ser chamado de _calvo_, pois ela ainda tem cabelos, apenas raspou, passou a máquina, pelou o couro, etc.. Neste caso, é _careca _mesmo.


----------



## gato radioso

Julgo que é uma questão de uso.
_Calvo_ em espanhol não tém nenhuma connotação negativa especial, é um termo neutro, embora por cá costumamos _abrandar_ os adjectivos relativos ao aparência físico das pessoas usando-os diminutivos: _gordita, calvito, rubito, bajito, delgadita_, etc... se for um contexto coloquial, num contexto formal isto soa um bocado infantil.
Visto que _careca _em português pode soar informal de mais, pouco respeitoso, ou ainda rude, suponho que é a razão de haver duas palavras, tendo nós só uma em espanhol.


----------



## patriota

_Careca _e _carequinha _são apelidos habituais em português também. É novidade para mim alguém implicar com uma descrição tão simpática quanto "_*senhor *careca_" e acreditar que não seja normal no Brasil. 

Acho que todos já estão carecas de saber que, quando algum brasileiro quer fazer gracejos ou ofender, usa termos muito mais pesados, daqueles de deixar o cabelo em pé mesmo, como "_conheço seu pai, aquele Kinder Ovo cuca lisa_".


----------



## Vanda

Ou ainda: aeroporto de mosquito.


----------



## gato radioso

Vanda said:


> Ou ainda: aeroporto de mosquito.


Jajajaja esa es buenísima.


----------



## Alentugano

Ou capacete espacial!


----------



## pkogan

patriota said:


> _Calva_ como substantivo (_tinha uma calva_): uso erudito e incomum.
> _Calvo _como adjetivo (_era calvo_; _tinha uma cabeça calva e brilhante_): formal na fala e na escrita.
> 
> A palavra que usamos coloquialmente, nos dois casos, é *careca *(_era careca; a careca dele até brilhava!_).


En español de Argentina, CALVO/CALVA funcionan igual que en portugués. Por su parte, PELADO es adjetivo y PELADA es sustantivo (era pelado; la pelada brillaba).


----------



## patriota

É importante lembrar aos argentinos que, em português, usamos_ pelado(a) _com o sentido de _nu(a_). 

No Brasil, uma _pelada _também pode ser um jogo de futebol amador.


----------

